# backer board not same thickness as drywall



## derekm (Jul 7, 2008)

I am still working on my bathroom, the problem is this:

my backerboard is densguard. after installing a couple of sheets I got to my first joint of the densarmor plus drywall. They are different thicknesses. The drywall is thicker by 1/4 inch.

Tear backerboard off and start over?

don't want to but will if that is the way to do it right.

thanks,
Derek


----------



## handyguys (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm - Could you just back out some screws and shim out the backer by 1/4"??


----------



## derekm (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The backerboard I had put up was only 1/4".

I made a trip to the local store as opposed to Lowe's and picked up 1/2" permabase and started the process of putting it up.


----------



## TaskBoy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, you shouldn't be using 1/4 on walls--too flexy. I read you switched to 1/2 which is the std. for walls. 1/4 is for floors.


----------



## derekm (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, that's why I didn't go back to Lowe's. I got the 1/4" board when they assured me it was what I needed. grrr


----------



## TaskBoy (Jul 12, 2008)

derekm said:


> Well, that's why I didn't go back to Lowe's. I got the 1/4" board when they assured me it was what I needed. grrr



Aren't those guys the biggest kooks? Same with HD's people. I read on another forum they told a guy to use premixed thinset under his floor hardiebacker. Still wet after 4 days--he had to pull it all out. Yes, they reassured him the pre-mix was fine. I guess there's a reason they work there as opposed to being active in the trades. I know not all of them are idiots but many are.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 13, 2008)

And it's about time these big box stores start showing responsibility for there actions to.


----------



## Phatboy (Jul 15, 2008)

Well speaking as a manager at Home Depot.  Alot of the time customers are the problem just as much as the associates who work there.  When you deal with literally hundreds of customers a day, things get kind of hectic.  

It really pisses some people off when you ask them to wait because you have to find someone with the right answer, because you dont know.  Then it really pisses some people off when you dont know the answer at all.  What do you do.  So sometimes associates do thier best to help as much as they can.  

What you need to realize as the customer is not everyone in Home Depot or Lowes is a professional in the department they work.  The professionals are out there with thier own businesses, and have people working for them.  We are 90% DIYers, some of us read more than others, and we have a better working knowledge of what you are needing help with.

How can you expect a 18 year old female who grew up in the city to know that you dont put premix under backerboard.  She has never and probably never will lay tile, much less mix thinset.  Just an example.

Next time you go buy a car, ask the salesman how much tourqe the engine makes at peak.  20 bucks says he wont know, but he can damn sure tell you, what the price is.  Its all perspective.

You want answers from professionals in a place where the pros dont work, sometimes we just dont have them.




On the other hand, I completely understand where you guys are coming from.  I have even had the pleasure of getting some crappy info from my own coworkers who are supposed to be specialists retired from the field.  One supposed electrician told me it would be ok to run regular 14/2 wire for my 220v cooktop.  Yeah!  So I feel your pain.


DerekM, Im glad you resolved your issue.  I went through the same thing.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 20, 2008)

I can just here the big box higher up's now...what do we doooo.
Ya right. 
I understand your job as a manager. We contractors get to deal with the customer full time. But we ussually have the answers. 
Here's  a suggestion ...the big box stores really need an answer person, always available, even if it means waiting in a line. Then the guru can answer the question as best as possible by asking the correct questions, and pass it on to the learning gurus in thier departments. It makes everyone look smart and learn. It would save alot on returns, mad customers and getting to sell the good stuff so they don't need to change it in a week. This is what the smaller lumber yards do for us contractors when we have seen everything and still do not know what we are looking for.
It makes us better at what we do, and the customer really happy.

I send all my customers to the local yards.
Don't get me wrong, I cruise the box ...but I know what to look for.


----------

